# My textbook says



## kyotan

大家好！

Could tell me how to say "My textbook says..." or "It is written in my textbook as..."  in Chinese?

谷歌吧   "My textbook says A. " 　翻译成 "我的书说: A." and it makes sense, but not sure if that sounds natural to native speakers.

I want to use it like "My textbook says 今天很冷=It's very cold today."

Thank you.


----------



## EnidLiao

i might add a word ''上'' to that sentence.
我的書上說今天很冷


----------



## Lynn Shu

我的教科书上写到。。。。


----------



## BODYholic

kyotan said:


> I want to use it like "My textbook says 今天很冷=It's very cold today."



(我的)书上说今天很冷。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

The most natural expression is 书上写道（说道）
我的 is usually omitted.


----------



## Skatinginbc

kyotan said:


> "My textbook says 今天很冷=It's very cold today."


我的教科书说"今天很冷"的意思是"It's very cold today".
我的教科书把"今天很冷"翻译成"It's very cold today".


----------



## SuperXW

Both 书上说 and 书上写道 are ok in Chinese, but 书上说 is more casual.
我的书说...(omit 上) is still understandable, but even more casual, usually only used in spoken language.


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复！Thank you!


----------



## BODYholic

Lynn Shu said:


> 我的教科书上写到。。。。



Do China and Taiwan speakers know/understand the term 课本?
In Singapore, 课本 is more common, although I can safely say most people understand 教科书.
Technically, are there differences between the two?


----------



## Skatinginbc

BODYholic said:


> Do China and Taiwan speakers know/understand the term 课本?


課本 is frequently heard in Taiwan, perhaps more so than 教科書. 課本 = 教科書.


----------



## BODYholic

Skatinginbc said:


> 課本 is frequently heard in Taiwan, perhaps more so than 教科書. 課本 = 教科書.



Perhaps we picked up the term from Taiwan. Thanks.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

课本，教科书，教材， all the three are common. 
教辅 is common too .. ..

课本is more colloquial.


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 教辅 is common too .. ..
> 课本is more colloquial.


Back to the days when I was in school (like 15 years ago), we didn't know the word 教辅. May be a new abbreviation.
I think 课本 is also quite formal. The only colloquial way is calling textbook "书".


----------



## alexmaowei

课本上（教科书）说道 or 课本上（教科书）讲 is better


----------



## gingeralle

书上说今天很冷/书上讲今天很冷/书中写道今天很冷。All of them are fine in Chinese. But if the fact that the book is mine is implied in the context, then "我的" is usually omitted, as is shown in my answer.


----------



## yuechu

Hello! How about if you are saying what's written on a sign?
"The sign says..."
or directions on a map? (On the map, it says to...)


----------



## hx1997

标志/地图上说... (The sign/map says...)
标志/地图上写着... (It's written on the sign/map that...)


----------



## brofeelgood

标牌(上)/路牌(上)/地图(上)
+
写着/显示

(1) It's written on the road sign this junction is left-turn only - 路牌写着这里只能左拐/转。
(2) On this rubbish map, Canada is shown to be adjacent to China - 这张垃圾地图显示加拿大毗邻中国。

[ps] sort of cross-posted with hx1997


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks so much, hx1997 and brofeelgood, for your help!


----------



## Hacedor de llaves

These are all OK: 书上说, 书上写, 书上讲
Although "我的书说" could be understood by native speakers, but the use of "上" is more common.  I guess that's because the idea/fact/conclusion is given by the author of the book, not the book itself.

Both 课本 & 教科书 are commonly used in China.


----------



## wowreborn

SuperXW said:


> Both 书上说 and 书上写道 are ok in Chinese, but 书上说 is more casual.
> 我的书说...(omit 上) is still understandable, but even more casual, usually only used in spoken language.


我的书说 without "上" isn't idiomatic.


----------

